# Muzzy Exhaust on a teryx??



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

My buddy just order the Muzzy dual exhaust for his teryx. He doesn't want it to be tooo loud. We have read in many places that it is as loud if not louder than a single HMF. Have any of ya'll heard the muzzy yet?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I've only heard sound clips on youtube. 
I'll be ordering one for my brute in 7 days. 

I bet the dual muzzy is gonna have a deep rumble that make the chix quiver!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah muzzy is usually quieter than all the others... just has a really nice low tone and rumble..


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool, I think it's going to sound good. We sat here watching videos on youtube and read a few reviews and got mixed thoughts on it. It's on the way to the house so I guess he'll find out soon enough. He just doesn't want to end up not likeing it because it's too loud ya know. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I dont think it will be too loud... I mean the motor in the Tyrex is the same as in the brute so it should sound roughly the same I would think. Just the difference between it being dual.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

post us a video when he gets it all lined out =)


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah I will, thanks guys!


----------

